

HTML5 IRC client built with Mojolicious, ExtJS and WebSockets - kraih
http://dev.xantus.org

======
icefox
Does it really need to have a window manager?

------
draegtun
There's been a slew of blog posts on Mojolicious::Lite & Websockets recently:

* [http://vti.showmetheco.de/articles/2010/04/mojolicious-and-w...](http://vti.showmetheco.de/articles/2010/04/mojolicious-and-websockets.html)

* <http://d.hatena.ne.jp/yukikimoto/20100415/1271340273>

* <http://d.hatena.ne.jp/yukikimoto/20100418/1271601822>

------
pix0r
Very cool, quick and responsive.

I'm curious if you could use websockets to connect directly to an irc server
rather than going through your perl backend?

~~~
a-priori
No, you need a server that speaks HTTP, at least minimally. This is by design
so an XSS attack can't connect to arbitrary servers.

However, you could very easily create a simple adapter that accepts Websocket
connections and relays the data to a TCP server.

------
xantus
The load avg on that machine hasn't gone above .01 :)

------
japherwocky
can we read the server side code?

~~~
kraih
Of course. [http://github.com/xantus/mojo-websocket-
examples/blob/master...](http://github.com/xantus/mojo-websocket-
examples/blob/master/script/websocket-irc-example-1)

~~~
xantus
Actually, its [http://github.com/xantus/mojo-websocket-
examples/blob/master...](http://github.com/xantus/mojo-websocket-
examples/blob/master/script/websocket-irc-example-2)

------
elblanco
It was almost awesome until I noticed none of the / commands work.

~~~
xantus
It has /join /part /nick /quit /msg /quote

Thats a lot more than none. It's also an example.

